
What Could Raising Taxes on the 1% Do? Surprising Amounts - kareemm
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/17/business/putting-numbers-to-a-tax-increase-for-the-rich.html
======
pcunite
“Right now, the wealthy pay too little,” Hillary Rodham Clinton said at this
week’s Democratic debate in Las Vegas, “and the middle class pays too much.”

Careful folks, that's focusing your attention to the wrong areas. Look at the
(wo)man behind the curtain. A flat-tax is what is needed.

~~~
hwstar
Ah yes, the flat tax. The thing talked about on AM conservative talk radio all
the time.

Flat taxes like sales taxes are regressive and hurt the poor. Take for example
Mississippi which has sales taxes on food. Disgusting.

